# HSS Fidelity



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Hey all... I have been dealing with HSS for a few years now and have gotten more then a few of their beautiful amps here in the states.. 

They are IMO, some of the most beautiful and exclusive amps ever made.. and they sound phenomenal to boot ..

I will be helping Andrea at HSS with answering questions and be the "go to" person for them..

If you have any questions in regards to their amps, preamps or speakers, feel free to either PM or email me at [email protected]


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

A little eye candy for you


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Stunning! I've seen their tube pre-amp in person, and it was a thing of beauty.


----------

